# Lightroom CC Lens Profile Gone



## andisoa (Jun 28, 2020)

Using Ricoh Theta Z1 (360 photos). Edits nicely in LR Classic until about two updates ago (had it in June 2019) but now, Lens Profile for Ricoh Theta Z1 is  gone.  Too bad, great camera and LR CC is only editor I know that supported it.  Can you request to backup two versions (or so) to regain the lens profile, or can it be downloaded and manually installed via support.  Anybody else experience this loss?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 28, 2020)

Check your file type. Adobe never removes lens profiles (why would it?), but most lens profiles are for raw only. Maybe you switched to shooting in jpeg?


----------



## andisoa (Jul 2, 2020)

Thanks Johan.  I agree, dumb idea to drop a lens profile.  No incentive to do so.  Unless it was by mistake, because Ricoh Theta Z1 lens profile is not there,  Now, it is a supported camera, there just is not a profile in my Lightroom CC and it was there in v9.1 and 9.2 because I used it heavily through summer and fall of 2019. Four Ricoh cameras appear when I edit a Raw (DNG) format file in LR CC 9.3, but the are non-360 GR and GXR model cameras.  Sent a support request to Adobe but no response as yet.  Seems they have their hands full with a plethora of issues in the new release.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 2, 2020)

Adobe Digital Imaging department is on shutdown for a couple of weeks, hence the delay replying. If you want to send me one of the files (www.wetransfer.com to [email protected] is good), I can roll back to an earlier version and check it out for you.


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Jul 5, 2020)

Not disputing you used the profile, but having rolled back to 8.3 then 9.2 it isn't available in either of them. So maybe it's a more underlying point (ACR?)


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 13, 2020)

I went right back to LR6 with no sign of a profile, but in your bug report, you mentioned a plug-in that you'd previously installed. My best guess is that the plug-in installed the lens profile you can no longer find.


----------



## andisoa (Jul 17, 2020)

thanks to Victoria Bamption (LRQ) and Paul McFarlane for checking on my lens profile issue.  I did try roll backs of LR versions and see that you are correct.
I guess Ricoh has to update their plug-in or I will try re-installing the old one to see if I can restore my edit capability.

Thanks much


----------

